# North Alabama GTG. April 17th, 2010.



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

The time has come for another GTG! 
This one will be on Saturday, April 17th at my house. Date is firm. It will not change. Hopefully everyone who wants to make it will be able to. I posted this up early so folks can make sure they're off work, though. 

Anyone who wants to come out to talk and hang out with fellow car audio enthusiasts are more than welcome! 

To those of you who missed the previous two, here’s some more info:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...th-alabama-bbq-headcount-supplies-thread.html



*Where:* 
Decatur, Al 35603. 
*E-mail or PM me for directions.* My email is: [email protected].
Decatur is approximately 1 hour from Birmingham, 2 hours from Nashville, and 3 hours from Atlanta. 



*When:*
April 17th, 2010. 
10 am - Whenever
Show up whenever you want. 



*Hotel Info:*
If anyone is coming from out of town and wants to get a room, I can suggest the following hotels. I recommend booking in advance if you can, just in case. Decatur is a hot spot for baseball and softball tournaments in the spring. If there just happens to be one going on that weekend your odds of getting a room are VERY slim. I mean VERY slim. 
Most of these are decent. Microtell is cheap. 
Many hotels within 5 miles of my house... they are all right in a row practically. Chris has stayed at a couple of these and he might have something to say about them. 
Expedia Results:
Cheap Hotel Rates - Discount Hotel Reservation - Discount Hotel Rooms | Expedia.com

Hotels:
La Quinta Inn Decatur, Alabama Hotels
Best Western River City Hotel, Decatur Alabama
Microtel Inns & Suites | Decatur Alabama Hotel | Decatur, AL 35601 | Near Fitness Center, Colonial Mall - 0.0 Miles & Ingalls Harbor - 1 Mile​


*Food:*
Not sure exactly what I'll be doing this time. Unless, of course, everyone is OK with BBQ again. 
I may ask folks to bring some desserts, but I'll iron those details out as we near the GTG date.



*Items you might want to bring*

If anyone has a pop-up canopy for shade please bring it, and please let me know here if you can. 
Don’t forget to bring a lawnchair. 
Any gear you would like to bring to either sell, test, demo, or whatever… do it. Amps, drivers, gear you want to test, etc, etc. Whatever.
Bring your laptops with your RTA setup stuff. If you have any questions about that stuff, I can show you rather quickly and easily how to get your gear up and running. If you have any questions about buying some gear to get it up and running, shoot me a PM or check out Jorge’s $100 RTA thread here:http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-tutorials/38290-how-make-your-rta-100-dlls.html
If you can think of anything you might need, go ahead and bring it with you. 
Bring your camera and take pictures so we can share the fun!


I’ll have some sort of little ‘tip’ jar out if you’d like to help me offset food costs. I appreciate folks donating in the past. It really helped me set off my costs quite a bit. 




*Signup*
If you think you might come, or if you know you will come, go ahead and put a name below just so I can get an idea. I realize it’s very early but this helps me and others get a feel for who all will be showing up so I can plan accordingly for food. Feel free to bring guests!


1. Erin (bikinpunk)
2.



*crosses fingers that the whole 'April Showers' thing doesn't hold up. *


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

2. Lee (pyropoptrt)


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

3. Chris (Hillbilly SQ)

As for the motel room reviews here's what my review of the La Quinta and Microtel are.

La Quinta cost a little more than the Microtel but has better beds. I slept a lot better at the La Quinta. Decatur is a very safe town it seems so according to Erin you're safe no matter where you stay. I've payed more for a room in much worse areas that will remain anonymous.


----------



## papacueball (Jun 26, 2008)

1. Erin (bikinpunk)
2. Lee (pyropoptrt)
3. Chris (Hillbilly SQ)
4. Jason (papacueball)

+1 for La Quinta.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

sweet!


----------



## alpinem (Nov 25, 2006)

I should be able to make this one.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Awesome!

Bringin’ the rivi this time?


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

I dunno...that's an awfully long drive


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

You can do it, man! I have faith!


----------



## ashman5 (Aug 30, 2009)

5. Ashley (ashman5)

I've got to save up for gas money to make the trip 

Tripadvisor hotel ratings. Ratings seem to be reasonable

Decatur Hotels: Read Decatur Hotel Reviews and Compare Prices - TripAdvisor

Hillbilly SQ is right. All of the hotels in Decatur are completely safe. The ones on Beltline/HWY 67 are closer to restaurants.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

ashman5 said:


> 5. Ashley (ashman5)
> 
> I've got to save up for gas money to make the trip
> 
> Hillbilly SQ is right. All of the hotels in Decatur are completely safe. The ones on Beltline/HWY 67 are closer to restaurants.


Yea, man… it’s a terribly long drive! 
If you need me to come pick you up, let me know. LOL. 

Agreed about Decatur being safe. At least everywhere except for right around downtown, which we are nowhere near. And even that’s not bad, really.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Cool news…
I’ve talked with a couple guys about sponsoring the event. To be quite honest, it’s kind of a PITA but I did try to work some things out anyway. 
*So far, two vendors have signed up to throw a few goods our way. *

*Ant is throwing the following from Second Skin into the pot:*
3 Door Packs of Damplifier Pro
2 Sheets of Luxury Liner pro


*Mark Brooks from H-Audio is giving us a set of his 6.5” ‘Ebony’ Mids.* 
I have a set of these in my wife’s car. I loves them. 


So, in order to win this stuff all you have to do is one of the following:
A)	Wash my car and wax it
B)	Mow my front lawn
C)	Give my dogs a bath
D)	Take down the rest of my Christmas lights

Or…
E)	Just show up and get your name drawn

Most likely ‘E’ will be the easiest. 




*Thanks, Ant and Mark!!!*


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

Any preference on wax? Carnauba? Paste? Liquid?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

pyropoptrt said:


> Any preference on wax? *Carnauba*? Paste? Liquid?


 you're such a stoner...


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

all your stoner needs!
Stoner Car Care Products, stoner invisible glass, glass cleaner, tarminator, stoner car spray products


----------



## MaxPowers (Oct 25, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> So, in order to win this stuff all you have to do is one of the following:
> A)	Wash my car and wax it
> B)	Mow my front lawn
> C)	Give my dogs a bath
> ...



Can I just do A-D? Those tasks are easier than what I usually have to do to get car stereo :blush:

Put me down as a tentative pls. I get back from the middle east around the first of April so that gives me a few days to redo my install.


----------



## MaxPowers (Oct 25, 2007)

1. Erin (bikinpunk)
2. Lee (pyropoptrt)
3. Chris (Hillbilly SQ)
4. Jason (papacueball)
5. Ashley (ashman5)
6. Steven (MaxPowers)


----------



## Avernier (Sep 3, 2008)

I'll put my name in. I will be there if i can get that saturday off. if not, I'll be there sunday. pretending like its still going on. 



1. Erin (bikinpunk)
2. Lee (pyropoptrt)
3. Chris (Hillbilly SQ)
4. Jason (papacueball)
5. Ashley (ashman5)
6. Steven (MaxPowers)
7. Austin (Avernier)


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

1. Erin (bikinpunk)
2. Lee (pyropoptrt)
3. Chris (Hillbilly SQ)
4. Jason (papacueball)
5. Ashley (ashman5)
6. Steven (MaxPowers)
7. Austin (Avernier)
8. Scott (alpinem)
9. Al (BigAl205)

Anyone forwarded this to Ricky? Would love to get more seat time in his car.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Yea, I sent him and a few other guys an email with the link. 
I'll tell him you personally asked about him, though. I'll explain the man crush.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

I never RSVP'ed


----------



## sq civic (Jul 21, 2009)

I will be there if possible Chris.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

LOL. Ricky, you have a stalker! 

BTW, did you ever get the Tivo stuff straightened out?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Lol at stalker:laugh:


----------



## sq civic (Jul 21, 2009)

The Tivo is working great! On a sad note for Chris, the Civic is gone. After getting married the Civic was not a good vehicle of choice for me, so my new vehicle is a 2004 Tacoma. As for the equipment all the stereo is sold except for the subs. They are the Tymphany LAT 700's and I have two of them. If anyone is interested that is going to the GTW, just let me know!!!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

So, do you plan on doing any upgrades in the Tacoma, or are you not going to deal with it?


Enjoy the tivo... and episodes of Grey's!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Ricky, you can do a lot in a Taco. Might not be as crazy as the Civic but still good potential. I'd do a pair of 8's if you can fit them in the doors...or some good 6.5's and a pair of widebanders on the dash. If needed a pair of supertweets could be used too. Then downfire the biggest sub you can in the center console. Should be able to do at least a pair of 8's running from front to the back seat.


----------



## sq civic (Jul 21, 2009)

Would there be anyone interested in the Tymphany LAT's?


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

PM me on the LAT's



sq civic said:


> The Tivo is working great! On a sad note for Chris, the Civic is gone. After getting married the Civic was not a good vehicle of choice for me, so my new vehicle is a 2004 Tacoma. As for the equipment all the stereo is sold except for the subs. They are the Tymphany LAT 700's and I have two of them. If anyone is interested that is going to the GTW, just let me know!!!


----------



## sq civic (Jul 21, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

As mentioned above, we got some goodies from Ant...

2 sheets of luxury liner pro. I believe a sheet covers 9sqft. 









3 door packs of damplifier. I hope Ant doesn't mind me keeping this stuff for myself.


----------



## ExtremeAcres (Nov 6, 2009)

subscribed ....

sounds like fun ....


----------



## helosquid (Jan 7, 2008)

Damn, I am going to be in Texas...


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I was hoping you'd be able to make this one, too. :/

You can always just fly over for a bit. lol.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

I'll most likely be there.


----------



## iroc2nv (May 15, 2009)

Count me in too ! I missed the last one.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

sweet!

See you guys there.

We're only 2 months away.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm tired of driving. Just had a HARD 10 hour round trip through the Ozarks with a heavy trailer for half of it and wind gusting like hell.

I should be rested enough by the middle of April though


----------



## helosquid (Jan 7, 2008)

helosquid said:


> Damn, I am going to be in Texas...


Who's the dummy now DUMMY? APRIL, not February...

Count me in FO SHO! BTW, anyone going to this thing maybe have a vagcom and some sweet soldering skills to help me get in touch with the unbalanced outputs hidden in my V-dub's factory head unit? I am ordering all of the parts that I need for the job now, researching the procedures now.

Hopefully this time it won't be nearly as cold...

Dave


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

my skills in soldering are that of a baby.
I can solder... but it ain't pretty.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Looks like I'm out- friends coming in from the Great White North that weekend- Bummer.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Was looking forward to hearing the setup, man.


----------



## trueblue (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm in. I might have my front stage installed by then. I'm a complete noob to active 2ways, so it will be good to get some first hand input on ways I can improve the aspects on my install.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

just a friendly reminder. a month and a half to go...


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

I'm so excited I could just puke...


----------



## Avernier (Sep 3, 2008)

soooo ready for this. hopefully i'll have more than 6.5's functioning by then.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

^ you better!!! 

have you gotten anything else done with your car since then?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Reminder bump. Nearing one month away. 


I'll start a headcount thread in a couple weeks so I can try to get a final count.


----------



## Avernier (Sep 3, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> ^ you better!!!
> 
> have you gotten anything else done with your car since then?


i.....changed my amp? and my remote wire is on all the time now so my battery died last night. good progress right?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

lol! why is the remote always on?

sounds like you might have a few strays from the constant 12v touching the remote terminal.


----------



## Avernier (Sep 3, 2008)

nahh, triple checked that, then changed amps to be sure. its behind the head unit i think. but all of that was heat shrinked up so i dunno.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Sounds like you have a ghost in your system...or your remote is on your constant


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

^ that's what I was thinking. I've had an install where I had a few frays from the remote turn-on touching the constant 12v. Once I twisted up the wires better the problem was solved. 

It's always the little things...


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

The little things are what will test your sanity


----------



## Cobalt232 (Jul 22, 2009)

Erin, I should be off for the GTG. Hope you guys can give me some ideas on what to do with the new car!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

as I near closer, I'm gonna keep this up for exposure.

Anyone in the area, or not in the area but wants to make the drive, come on out.


----------



## dwaynecherokee (Feb 19, 2010)

I'll be there. I have nothing to run right now, but I will be there. Hopefully you guys plan on being there for awhile, I won't make it until my kids soccer game is finished.


----------



## honda (Oct 7, 2007)

i will be there let me know if ya still want to clear your headlights.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Definitely still want to clear them.


Curtis, typically we've gone until about 9/10pm, and a few guys have stayed behind later. So, we should definately be rocking after your kids' game(s).


----------



## Avernier (Sep 3, 2008)

i can bring my clearing stuff too if you like. my remote wire has me going nuts. i got a tester in there right behind the headunit, and with the remote wire disconnected, its still hot, even when the radio is off. it just started doing this last week. i'm pissed.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Where do you live? 










:dunce:


----------



## Avernier (Sep 3, 2008)

BigAl205 said:


> Where do you live?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me? hoover until sunday


----------



## Avernier (Sep 3, 2008)

BigAl205 said:


> Where do you live?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me? hoover until sunday 

:edit:

see you soon.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

I meant Erin.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Al, North Alabama.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

2 WEEKS FROM SATURDAY!!!  
This thing is coming up quick!

So far I’ve got 16 counted. If I missed anyone please let me know and/or add your name to the list. 


1. Erin (bikinpunk)
2. Lee (pyropoptrt)
3. Chris (Hillbilly SQ)
4. Jason (papacueball)
5. Ashley (ashman5)
6. Steven (MaxPowers)
7. Austin (Avernier)
8. Scott (alpinem)
9. Al (BigAl205)
10. Christian (Extremeacres)
11. iroc2nv (Jim)
12. helosquid (Dave)
13. trueblue (didn’t get real name)
14. Fletcher (cobalt232)
15. Curtis (dwaynecherokee)
16. Ben (Honda)


----------



## ExtremeAcres (Nov 6, 2009)

Dang Erin...there's gonna be more peeps there than a Murfreesboro comp 

... I'm hoping to be there and _Active_ by then... hopefully i can get Jason to come along as copilot and navigator...

:guitarist:we got a long way to go ..and a short time to get there...we gonna do what they say cant be done :cowboyHahaha...I just put a CB in my car with a crazy ass huge antenna with a ground plane on it and ****...I'm startin to feel like buford T Justice......

LOL ! remember Smokey and the bandit ?

_ Junior_ " I lost my hat Daddy " ...

_Sherrif buford T Justice_ " Junior.... There's No way in hell you could have come from my loins,... The first thing I'm gonna do when I get Home ....Is Punch Your momma in the mouth ! "

:laugh:


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I hope you and Jason are able to make it. There’s so many of you guys in TN, man. Lol. 

We’ve had a good time at the past couple GTGs and hopefully this will be no different. If the weather is as nice then as it is nice, it’ll be awesome. 

You need to corral your TN brethren up and bring ‘em on down.


----------



## trueblue (Jul 20, 2009)

Definitly looking forward to this gtg. My name is Max, btw. I forgot to mention that earlier.


----------



## sq civic (Jul 21, 2009)

bikinpunk said:


> 2 WEEKS FROM SATURDAY!!!
> This thing is coming up quick!
> 
> So far I’ve got 16 counted. If I missed anyone please let me know and/or add your name to the list.
> ...


17. Ricky (sq civic)


----------



## Cobalt232 (Jul 22, 2009)

Erin Looking forward to the GTG. Y'all come up with some ideas for my new ride! Can't go too wild with it, but would like some suggestions. See everyone soon.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

2 weeks...

Here's hoping for good weather.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

less than 2 weeks...


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

Not looking good for me to make it, Erin...
I gotta move my Mom from Cali to Mem..................oh God... that's gunna suck balls.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

put that woman on a plane and tell her to buy new stuffs


----------



## Avernier (Sep 3, 2008)

this snuck up on me foreal. i was like hey erin i think i'm going to try and get my car ready for the get together, wanna help? he was like sure when, and i was like week after next, he was like yeah sounds good, you sure you don't have anything happening on the 17th? i was like.......damn.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Does anyone happen to have a term lab setup with mic? I think it would be pretty cool to have some spl measuring at the GTG. I saw the guy sin La did this and thought it would be cool if we could do something like that, too.

Pissing off the neighbors, FTW?


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

That was canaan (sp?) with the setup. I don't think he's coming up.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

^ yea. I sent him a pm/e-mail a couple days ago, but he rarely gets on here so I started a thread about it in the general section. maybe we can get one for the GTG. should be fun. I'm not responsible for blown subs, though!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> ^ I'm not responsible for blown subs, though!


That only happens when Glenn is at the controlsoke:

So THAT'S what headroom smells like:laugh:


----------



## scionboxrox (Jan 12, 2009)

I have plans to come up. Newbie MECA competitor, bringing a scion xB and maybe a Toyota Celica. Any directions available from Auburn,Al? Name is Blake Potts


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Sounds good, man. I'll send you a PM with my address.
Anyone else need my addy? Shoot me a pm. 



One week tomorrow….

You guys might want to bring some CDs with you if you plan on listening to different cars. Otherwise, you’ll be forced to listen to the Focal disks.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

alrighty...

Hey,
My home address is:
3501 Napa Valley Way SW
Decatur, Al 35603

Now, the tricky part… some map programs will tell you to turn the wrong way when you’re about a half mile from my house. 

So, on the directions you use, this is what you need to do:

When the directions say to turn onto Chapel Hill Road, do so. Follow that about 2 miles down until the road forks. Turn *left at the fork*, NOT right. 
Once you turn left you’ll be on SOUTH Chapel Hill Road.
Go down about ¼ mile until you see the road that turns into your first subdivision on your right. *Turn right onto this road: Old Vineyard Road.* There’s only about 8 or so houses in this subdivision and there’s a lot of empty land. 
Drive to the stop sign. I’m in the house to your left at the end of the subdivision. There should be a lot of cars there already.

I’ve attached the basic overview from the above. My house is marked by the orange dot.


Note to anyone who uses AT&T as their cell service: you will get little to NO reception at my house. You'll have to walk up the street a bit to get service. :/


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

For food I think we’re going to go the BBQ route again. It’s worked pretty well in the past and everyone seems to enjoy that.
It’s honestly easier on me to take care of all the food myself rather than keep up with who’s bringing what. 

All I ask is that you leave a couple bucks in the tip jar we’ll have out in the kitchen to help cover some of the food costs. 

That way, all you have to do is show up and hang out. No need to worry about bringing stuff.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Saturday is creeping up fast!


----------



## papacueball (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm looking forward to it! I plan on getting to the hotel around 11 am, then at your place around noonish.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

sounds good, man. I'm looking forward to it as well.


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

Wish I could make it Erin. Kudos to you for setting this up.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

NC ain’t but an 8 hour drive.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Guys, it’s sad to say, but I just heard that Mike Bayler passed away Saturday from sudden heart attack. I know you guys have met him a few times at GTGs or competitions and wanted to let you know.
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-mike-baylor-has-passed-away.html#post1012630


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

I didn't know him personally, but it is indeed sad news.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

How long is the event suppose to last? I may try to make the drive from Atlanta.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

1st one went until nearly 12am. Most left at about 9:30pm, or so, but a few hung around longer.
2nd one went until about 9pm as it was colder. 

I figure, if the weather permits, we'll be going from about 10am-10pm, depending on who wants to stay and hang around late and who gets here early.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

EVERYONE... ATTENTION PLEASE.... LOOK HERE!!!!


I don’t want anyone to forget to ask me for directions before you leave out to come here just in case I’m not around the computer to get your message, so if you need directions PM ME OR E-MAIL ME @ [email protected] ASAP. I’ll give out my phone number to anyone who needs it.
I’ll provide you my address so you can print out directions. But…
MAKE SURE you click the link to specific instructions in my signature. Or check this post.
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/1009549-post83.html
Without this, I can all but guarantee you’ll drive around for 15 minutes trying to figure out where my house is and won’t be able to call because reception at my house is terrible if you have anything but t-mobile, so I’m told. 

*So, again, 

PM or E-mail me for directions/address ASAP if you need it! 
Check this link for specific instructions once you use your map software to help you get to my house:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/1009549-post83.html
Don’t expect to have great cell service, so make sure you read the above link in case you get near my house and your google map directions get you lost (it happens a lot).
*

Just want to make sure everyone sees that. 




As for food, I've got it covered. I'll leave a jar out for donations to help offset costs.

Bring your toys with you. Feel free to share/demo/swap/sell gear. I'll have a computer on hand in case anyone needs access to paypal. 

-	Erin


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

If anyone else is interested in coming, please add your name to the following list so that my wife and I can make sure we have enough food. 
I’ve got a few guys who have said they’re coming who don’t visit the forum. I figure for now we’ve got about 20-25 people attending, depending on the ‘maybes’. The closer I can get to a real number the better prepared I’ll be, so if I’m missing you, please let me know or add your name to the list. 

Thanks again.
-	Erin


1. Erin (bikinpunk)
2. Lee (pyropoptrt)
3. Chris (Hillbilly SQ)
4. Jason (papacueball)
5. Ashley (ashman5)
6. Steven (MaxPowers)
7. Austin (Avernier)
8. Scott (alpinem)
9. Al (BigAl205)
10. Christian (Extremeacres)
11. Jim (iroc2nv)
12. Dave (helosquid)
13. Max (trueblue)
14. Fletcher (cobalt232)
15. Curtis (dwaynecherokee)
16. Ben (Honda)
17. Ricky (sqcivic)
18. Blake (scionboxrox)
19. Andy (s2groove)


----------



## SSSnake (Mar 8, 2007)

20. Charles (SSSnake)


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

SSSnake said:


> 20. Charles (SSSnake)


I took your advice and got a pocket protector for my dash. There's a lot less smearing going on

Erin, I drove right to your house the first time:surprised:

Still got the directions in my console but could probably find your house without them


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Oh crap better quit procrasterbating and make a motel reservation.

To all, for a cheap room La Quinta is ftw. The rooms are nice and beds are tolerable. Microtel is cheapest I think but the bed in the room I was in was like sleeping on a couple power lines with a sheet stretched over them. NOT a good rest...but I didn't really have a choice that night and it was better than driving home while hallucinating from lack of sleep


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

^ you better get on it, man!


----------



## Avernier (Sep 3, 2008)

it won't be pretty but i'll be there....still. sad news on mike. he was a good guy and i'm glad i met him.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> ^ you better get on it, man!


Did it right after posting that I should. By the looks of it I got one of the last available rooms in Decatur for that night


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

yep. as I said in the OP, rooms are hard to get this time of the year due to baseball/softball tournaments.


----------



## BaMaDuDe87 (Oct 31, 2006)

Errr I wanna come, but A Day is that day. Gotta plan around football you know.


----------



## alpinem (Nov 25, 2006)

bikinpunk said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Bringin’ the rivi this time?


Keep your fingers crossed. I checked yesterday and the car has been painted, color sanded, and is in the process of being buffed. It might get put back together on Saturday. If so I will have it there Sat. night.

A little teaser.....pre-color sanding and buffing.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

NO

WAY!

dude, just bring it like that.  

I've got some toys you might want to check out. Mainly this:
MiniDSP - miniDSP Kits

I'm going to try to build a small box to house a mid+tweet in for demo purposes.
I've gotta figure out a way to power them and get signal. I've got an old sony car amp to use...
if anyone out there is seeing this and you happen to have a home audio amp you can bring with you to power 4 channels of audio for the above, give me a shout. Would be a lot neater and easier if I could use something like that rather than rigging up my power supply and using an amp I don't even know works.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

It turns out I might not be able to make it...or if I do, it'll be after noon.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

that's cool.

after 12 is more than fine, man. I don't expect most people to show up until after then anyway. 

hey, we tried calling you about 5 times last Saturday to see if you wanted to come up and hang out but you stonewalled us!


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

I told Austin my phone was messing up and to call my house. I guess you didn't get that memo


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

i did call your house once. :/


----------



## PaulD (Nov 16, 2006)

dang this one snuck up on me (again). I sure hope I can make it out there for a while at least.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

dude, where have you been?

I was just thinking last night that I need to e-mail you about this.


----------



## sq civic (Jul 21, 2009)

alpinem said:


> Keep your fingers crossed. I checked yesterday and the car has been painted, color sanded, and is in the process of being buffed. It might get put back together on Saturday. If so I will have it there Sat. night.
> 
> A little teaser.....pre-color sanding and buffing.


You know that it will be at least June before you get your car back!!!


----------



## iroc2nv (May 15, 2009)

I won't be able to make it. I fractured my right hip. I was looking forward to this. Guess i'll try next time.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

dang, man. that sucks. hope you get well soon. 

how'd it happen?


----------



## PaulD (Nov 16, 2006)

A lot has been happening the last 2 months or so.


----------



## iroc2nv (May 15, 2009)

I was hopping up on my future son in laws porch, which i had done 100 times, and i fell. I had fell before, but i never fractured my hip. Oh well .....


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Wish I could make it. I have to work.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

anyone who needs directions, shoot me a pm.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Any good brushless carwashes on Beltline? It would be pointless to wash it here because it would only be yellow again when I got there.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I honestly can't recall. There's a few self serves. One is near the last hotel you stayed at. 
Another drive thru type (brushes) is about 1/4 mile east of the La Quinta.


----------



## Cobalt232 (Jul 22, 2009)

I think Kangaroo's on Hwy 31 South is a brush-less one.


----------



## sq civic (Jul 21, 2009)

SSSnake said:


> 20. Charles (SSSnake)


So are we going to be tuning the CTS-V at the GTG?


----------



## ashman5 (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm working a little while today but should be there around 3ish.


----------



## Avernier (Sep 3, 2008)

i'm bringing a home audio amp erin! and i'm leaving in about 10 minutes!!!


----------



## trueblue (Jul 20, 2009)

not gonna make it today, got called into work.


----------



## Cobalt232 (Jul 22, 2009)

Erin great get together today. Thanks for hosting the event. Maybe next time I will have something in the Infiniti we can listen to.


----------



## papacueball (Jun 26, 2008)

I had a great time, and got some good tips to make my system sound better. It was fun seeing everyone again and meeting some new people. Thanks for a great GTG, Erin!


----------



## Avernier (Sep 3, 2008)

awesome time man. and my car sounds wayyy better than before. nice to meet everyone and i can't wait for the next one.


----------



## alpinem (Nov 25, 2006)

Had a great time and heard some good systems. Already looking forward to the next one.


----------



## ashman5 (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks to Erin and Mrs. Erin for hosting again! Great fun! 

@Avernier...My vote for best install of the day goes to the white Lexus with green wheels.


----------



## honda (Oct 7, 2007)

Had a great time was good to see everybody again and seeing some new faces. Heard some great sounding cars and thanks for all the pointers. The ride back sounded even better thanks to Erin's ears and rta. Made it home safe at 4:45am only one power nap. Looking forward to next one.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Sorry guys I wasn't able to make it out to this one, but work had me tied up. To all the guys that had H-Audio products in there rides, sorry I wasn't there to support you and offer a helping hand. Should be at the next one, even with my ride if God see fit.

But you guys were in great hands with Erin.

So Ben how are the Ebony's treating you. And Hillbilly how is that X-Soul2 combo sounding. 

Once more sorry I missed a great time. And big ups the Erin and his wife for continuing to give us a place to meet, have fun and to help each other with our systems to continue to improve them. And remember at the end of the day no matter what brand you are running;

*"It's All About What Sounds Right"*


----------



## sq civic (Jul 21, 2009)

Erin thanks for hosting a great time. It was good to see everyone again. Also, I had a blast listening to everyones cars. They sounded great as usual. Can't wait until the next one.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks, everyone, for coming out yesterday and making it a good time. Weather was perfect and we had a nice turnout.

Everyone's car sounded really good. It was really cool to see how a simple setup can sound so good. All the more ammo for the DIY community to see that it doesn't take $1000 speakers to have a great sounding ride. 

Ben, thanks for buying those AT's because a divorce was looming the longer they sat unsold, lol. Your car sounded really nice, man. The ebony's sounded really good; nice smooth sound. Your car's about to jump up into the top ranks with those new AT's. I predict you'll have to line your door panels with lead, lol. 

Chris's truck sound really good again. Seems all the problems I noticed last time were gone. 

Jason's car sounded really sweet. Excellent focus and a nice tweeter setup in there. 

Andy, after demo'ing your car for nearly 40 minutes last night my ears are still sore. That's the longest I've sat in a car uninterrupted just listening to tunes. I really like that setup, man. 

Sorry I missed a few cars. Hopefully I'll get to hear them soon. 

Scott, thanks for the detailed critique. That's exactly the kind of info I need to help me further along. I appreciate it. 
Hope everyone had a good time and I'm glad you guys got to see the miniDSP doing it's thing. That little guy definately holds a lot of promise for us. A Q OF 50!!!! 

Congrats to our second skin product winners: Scott, Jason, Ben, and Chris (who donated his winnings to Austin... so congrats, Austin!). 

Lindsey said to say thanks to you all for being such good guests; no one tracked in mud. That's always a plus. 
I wasn't sure about having another one this year due to the heat and wife's pregnancy being further along when it starts to cool off, but maybe we can try to do something in August. Anyone think they'd be down for that? LMK and I'll see what I can do about setting that up. 


Here's a few random pictures I got. If anyone took pictures, feel free to post them up. I intended to take more, but as always I had too much fun running around and talking trash with everyone. 

MiniDSP

























































Giveaway winners and their second skin gear


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Audio Technology c-quenze 7" vs. the HAT L8:


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks again for having us all out again Erin. Always worth the drive. Every car I heard sounded good for what was in them. Ben those Ebony mids are a real improvement over the ca18's. It was time for a change anyway

Erin, I didn't know your wifey was with child. Congrats and get as much sleep as possible while you still can! Y'all will be good parents with your outgoing nature.

Mark, my fronts are continuing to do exactly what I need them to do and with the help of Scott (Alpinem) got them even BETTER. Also did left and right rta again with more successful results. The dashmat really does help a lot even though I think carpet on the dash is absolutely hiddeousAny news on the ceramic drivers you told me about? Those are the only thing I can see myself trying out in place of what I already have. Truck just sounds too good like it is already.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Guys, the woofer tester is on sale today @ PE for $79. 
This is only the 2nd time I've seen this up for sale, so if you guys want it, I suggest jumping on this deal asap. This is easily one of the best purchases in car audio I've made. Great tool for anyone interested in audio to have on hand.
Parts-Express.comayton WT3 Woofer Tester | CYBER09 parameter testing speaker speaker tester woofer tester woofer tester 2 woofer tester 3 wt2 wt3 www.woofertester.com woofertester.com woofertester3 woofertester2 clio lms linearx melissa mlssa indu


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Thanks again for having us all out again Erin. Always worth the drive. Every car I heard sounded good for what was in them. Ben those Ebony mids are a real improvement over the ca18's. It was time for a change anyway
> 
> Erin, I didn't know your wifey was with child. Congrats and get as much sleep as possible while you still can! Y'all will be good parents with your outgoing nature.
> 
> Mark, my fronts are continuing to do exactly what I need them to do and with the help of Scott (Alpinem) got them even BETTER. Also did left and right rta again with more successful results. The dashmat really does help a lot even though I think carpet on the dash is absolutely hiddeous*Any news on the ceramic drivers you told me about? Those are the only thing I can see myself trying out in place of what I already have. Truck just sounds too good like it is already.*


Patient grasshopper. joking, No they are in testing alone with the Be's so I should have them very soon to run some hardcore testing myself.

But I'm glad the Truck is coming together and sounding even better for you. Believe this. H-Audio will only get better, this I promise you guys and the price will continue to stay great and still compete with driver twice and something 3 times their cost.

Wish I could have been there. Man Ben the Audio Technology 18cm are beast. Man those poor H-Audio Ebony's.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Erin, thanks for another great time. Maybe I'll be able to host one of these things in the near future. 



PS...don't tear up my chair


----------



## scionboxrox (Jan 12, 2009)

It was great meeting everyone and putting a name with the screen names! Hope to see you all in the future and maybe even hosting one of these at the shop I work at in the near future. Thanks to all who listened to my box(scion)! Another big WOOT to Erin for hosting this. Makes a audio addicts weekend awesome btw. War Eagle!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

H-Audio - AKA - Here-I-Come said:


> Patient grasshopper. joking, No they are in testing alone with the Be's so I should have them very soon to run some hardcore testing myself.
> 
> But I'm glad the Truck is coming together and sounding even better for you. Believe this. H-Audio will only get better, this I promise you guys and the price will continue to stay great and still compete with driver twice and something 3 times their cost.
> 
> Wish I could have been there. Man Ben the Audio Technology 18cm are beast. Man those poor H-Audio Ebony's.


When I get my hands on a set of the ceramics they'll be run through the wringer. The X-Soul2 set is holding up nicely with no evidence of degredation. I can see them holding up for many years to come. Will definately be holding on to them no matter what. After running an insanely capable 2" cone "tweeter" I can't see myself going back to a traditional tweeter if I can help it. 

Funny comment Ben made about the Ebony mids is how even though they don't look like they could they kick the crap out of the ca18rnx in midbass. I liked both pairs of mids in his car equally to be honest. Can't wait to hear what the c-quenze mids do in there. They kinda fell into his lap and taunted the hell out of him until the transaction was made:laugh:


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

BigAl205 said:


> Erin, thanks for another great time. Maybe I'll be able to host one of these things in the near future.
> PS...don't tear up my chair


I already tore that sucker up, man. As soon as you left I jumped on the mower and ran over it a few times. Need to sharpen the blades now, though. Bummer.



scionboxrox said:


> It was great meeting everyone and putting a name with the screen names! Hope to see you all in the future and maybe even hosting one of these at the shop I work at in the near future. Thanks to all who listened to my box(scion)! Another big WOOT to Erin for hosting this. Makes a audio addicts weekend awesome btw. War Eagle!


Dude, if either of you guys want to host one, I'm there. 
I wish we could get some of ATL/North Ga meet going so that we can get a lot of us and guys from NC/SC/VA to meet up, too. 





Hillbilly SQ said:


> They kinda fell into his lap and taunted the hell out of him until the transaction was made:laugh:


Dude, they taunted _me_. LOL.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

bikinpunk said:


> Dude, if either of you guys want to host one, I'm there.
> I wish we could get some of ATL/North Ga meet going so that we can get a lot of us and guys from NC/SC/VA to meet up, too.




How about middle Ga about 45 miles south of Altanta?

I might be able to put one together at my Parent's house or a good friends house.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Not all of us plan 3.5 months in advance 

I'll get one going in a short while.

When are you going to be back up Mark?


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

slade1274 said:


> Not all of us plan 3.5 months in advance
> 
> I'll get one going in a short while.
> 
> *When are you going to be back up Mark?*


In a 2 to 3 weeks.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

slade1274 said:


> Not all of us plan 3.5 months in advance


I do it to give people plenty of time to make plans.

Of course, it doesn't really matter since the ones that need the most heads up are the ones that wind up bailing the day before. 





Kidding aside, I don't care who does it. I just think it would be cool.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

very cool... I'm loggin on Starbuck's wienernet in Riverside, CA... btw
srry I had to miss it... Truly I am.

Maybe I should put a call in for Socal diyma to help me clean out my moms... better thought -they're **** might get jacked...

WTF, BANG?


----------



## iroc2nv (May 15, 2009)

Hate i missed it !


----------



## honda (Oct 7, 2007)

yea I had to pick up the ATs didn't want Erin to have to sleep on the couch. Before the ATs go in car its gonna be strip and deadened. Looking forward to next "closer" gtgs that drive back it getting old hotel next time.


----------



## dwaynecherokee (Feb 19, 2010)

iroc2nv said:


> Hate i missed it !


ditto


----------



## Avernier (Sep 3, 2008)

chris man, thanks a ton, i really appreciate that. and everyone that came, thanks for schooling me and helping me tune. can't wait for another one.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Ryan, Mark... if you guys decide to meet up give me a heads up and I'll try to head that way if Lindsey's working that weekend.

Austin, come here and get your damplifier!!!


Curtis, and Jim: wish you guys could have made it. Maybe one of us can get something set up again soon and we can have another gtg in the coming months. 
I'll see how the next couple months go and may plan for another in August if we can't get it going somewhere else before then. 

*waits on Ryan or Mark to announce ATL GTG. I'll bring the cookies! LOL*


----------



## iroc2nv (May 15, 2009)

Let me know, and i'll try to be there. Barring nothing else happening, LOL.


----------



## Cobalt232 (Jul 22, 2009)

Erin, if Austin does not hurry up and get that damplifier I am coming to get it! lol


----------

